# A California Meet and Greet...



## Yvonne G (May 19, 2015)

I would like to get together, maybe car pool if it can be worked out, and go to Arroyo Grande to take a tour of Bob Thomas's place. Right now I'm just getting a show of hands so I can contact him to see if we can get an appointment. Anyone want to go? We can tour the facilities then all go to lunch and visit before starting home. 

What do you say? Anyone interested? Here's a link to some info about Bob's place:

http://santamariatimes.com/news/loc...cle_c2603b9f-2e30-5f54-a729-d3cc40a7e05e.html


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2015)

Its 170 miles West and a little North of me. I couldn't come by and pick you up...

I'd love to go see it.

Getting adventurous now are you? If the visit with Bob goes well, might I expect you to take a trip to the South soon after that... Perhaps Will could come North and join us?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 19, 2015)

I'd love that, Tom.


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2015)

When were you thinking of trekking to Bob Thomas's place. You know my work schedule is erratic and unpredictable, but if I can make it I will. Isn't Stephen to the south of me? Perhaps we could car pool? @DeanS might be interested too...


----------



## Yvonne G (May 19, 2015)

Stephen? you mean bouaboua? No, he's in San Jose, and the only reason I would venture away from the house for a day (he'd pick me up).


----------



## Yvonne G (May 19, 2015)

I've an email in to Bob asking when would be a good day to visit. He hasn't responded yet. I'm just getting the ducks in a row, so to speak.


----------



## DeanS (May 19, 2015)

@Tom ...I'm in!  I have family in SLO...so that's like my other backyard!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 19, 2015)

Tom said:


> Its 170 miles West and a little North of me. I couldn't come by and pick you up...
> 
> I'd love to go see it.
> 
> Getting adventurous now are you? If the visit with Bob goes well, might I expect you to take a trip to the South soon after that... Perhaps Will could come North and join us?


YES on all meets and greets mentioned so far in this thread.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 19, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I've an email in to Bob asking when would be a good day to visit. He hasn't responded yet. I'm just getting the ducks in a row, so to speak.


He's not big on e-mail. much preferring a live chat on the telephone. @[email protected] @Momof4 @keepergale @Dizisdalife all might want to come too. I can take three adult passengers pretty easy.


----------



## kathyth (May 19, 2015)

If the date works, count myself and my husband in.
This sounds great!


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2015)

This is sounding quite awesome!


----------



## Dizisdalife (May 19, 2015)

It *is* sounding awesome. If the date works out for me I would sure like to go.


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2015)

Dizisdalife said:


> It *is* sounding awesome. If the date works out for me I would sure like to go.



Can I interest you in a carpool? Perhaps with Will and any others passing by my neck of the woods on their way North?


----------



## Merrick (May 19, 2015)

Again with the west coast meet ups im so jelly


----------



## Dizisdalife (May 19, 2015)

Tom said:


> Can I interest you in a carpool? Perhaps with Will and any others passing by my neck of the woods on their way North?


That could be possible. Let's get a date and see what we can arrange.


----------



## bouaboua (May 19, 2015)

I will pick-up Yvonne on my way down south to Bob's place, no problem. I love to meet you all. Set a day, and let me work on my schedule also.

WOO HOO! ! !!


----------



## Jacqui (May 19, 2015)

Merrick said:


> Again with the west coast meet ups im so jelly



Me too.


----------



## AZtortMom (May 20, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## taza (May 20, 2015)

If the date works out, I'm in need of a vacation. I would love to fly down there and meet all of you! This sounds like it would be a wonderful tour.
Sandy


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2015)

I talked to Bob Thomas last night. Our date is set for Saturday, July 11th at 12p. He takes groups of 8 or 16 (???) So we may have a bit of a problem if we have more than 16 folks sign up.

I'll give you all the address then we can just meet there and wait for everyone to assemble before we go in. He said the tour takes about an hour. So afterwards we can all go to a restaurant and eat lunch together. Is anyone familiar with Arroyo Grande and can give us a good place for a group to eat?

Or maybe you all would prefer to bring a picnic lunch and we can all find a nice park and eat outside???


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> I'm in!



Are you being a smarty pants? We'd love to have you come.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 20, 2015)

As always Yvonne you have a great idea !


----------



## AZtortMom (May 20, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Are you being a smarty pants? We'd love to have you come.


I'm always a smarty pants. 
But seriously, I would love to come


----------



## bouaboua (May 20, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I talked to Bob Thomas last night. Our date is set for Saturday, July 11th at 12p. He takes groups of 8 or 16 (???) So we may have a bit of a problem if we have more than 16 folks sign up.
> 
> I'll give you all the address then we can just meet there and wait for everyone to assemble before we go in. He said the tour takes about an hour. So afterwards we can all go to a restaurant and eat lunch together. Is anyone familiar with Arroyo Grande and can give us a good place for a group to eat?
> 
> Or maybe you all would prefer to bring a picnic lunch and we can all find a nice park and eat outside???


July 11 at 12 noon works for me. Count My My wife and I in. Please.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2015)

I'll keep a running tally here and update it as I get new takers:

Steven & Irene (Bouaboua)
Yvonne
Will
Tom (?)
Dean
Kathy & husband (Kathyth)
Noel, but husband (?) (AZTortmom)
Joe (Dizisdalife)
David (dmmj)


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2015)

Oh I'm in for sure. I just can't predict my work schedule that far ahead.


----------



## Dizisdalife (May 21, 2015)

Count me in, @Yvonne G .


----------



## AZtortMom (May 21, 2015)

I'm in for sure. The hubby is a maybe


----------



## kathyth (May 23, 2015)

We just made a reservation at an R.V. park in Pismo July 10-12, to make a weekend of this.
Looking forward to meeting everyone and spending a few good hours with you!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 25, 2015)

Ken @Dizisdalife I would be glad to drive you or you and a friend if you care to trust my driving. One more adult would fit comfortably in my care for a total of four. I went up there earlier this year, so many animals it won't hurt to walk through again. I'll bring my camera this time, the phone camera is okay, but not as good. @Tom you are way inland, I just go north on I5 then 101 north. It is a beautiful coast drive north of LA, from San Diego to LA not so much a scenic drive.


----------



## Dizisdalife (May 25, 2015)

Will said:


> Ken @Dizisdalife I would be glad to drive you or you and a friend if you care to trust my driving. One more adult would fit comfortably in my care for a total of four. I went up there earlier this year, so many animals it won't hurt to walk through again. I'll bring my camera this time, the phone camera is okay, but not as good. @Tom you are way inland, I just go north on I5 then 101 north. It is a beautiful coast drive north of LA, from San Diego to LA not so much a scenic drive.


Will, that sounds like a good deal to me. since you have been there I nominate you to set the intinerary.


----------



## bouaboua (May 25, 2015)

It will be a such honor to meet all of you.! ! ! ! !


----------



## dmmj (May 25, 2015)

weekends work for me, no dialysis. but sadly I won't be strong enough by then, gotta sit this out, won't have the strength yet, to wheel myself around....soon.


----------



## Tom (May 25, 2015)

Will said:


> Ken @Dizisdalife I would be glad to drive you or you and a friend if you care to trust my driving. One more adult would fit comfortably in my care for a total of four. I went up there earlier this year, so many animals it won't hurt to walk through again. I'll bring my camera this time, the phone camera is okay, but not as good. @Tom you are way inland, I just go north on I5 then 101 north. It is a beautiful coast drive north of LA, from San Diego to LA not so much a scenic drive.



Where do you pick up the 101? I'd be coming across the 126 through Piru and Fillmore to get to the 101.


----------



## Tom (May 25, 2015)

dmmj said:


> weekends work for me, no dialysis. but sadly I won't be strong enough by then, gotta sit this out, won't have the strength yet, to wheel myself around....soon.



What if I pushed you around? Come on Cap'n. Don't want you to miss out on this one. Heck we can take turns pushing. I'll volunteer for all the downhill sections.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 26, 2015)

I would love to meet David in person. I'll help push too if someone else can drive him there.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 26, 2015)

Tom said:


> Where do you pick up the 101? I'd be coming across the 126 through Piru and Fillmore to get to the 101.


Hi @Tom, I spent a good look at the map last night. We could meet there where 101 and 126 meet. We just need to sort out as place, maybe have breakfast then. Bob's place is a few hours further along. That could work out well. It's always good to have work, but I hope you are free from work that day.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 26, 2015)

Dizisdalife said:


> Will, that sounds like a good deal to me. since you have been there I nominate you to set the intinerary.


@Dizisdalife do you know so early, will you be bringing someone with you?


----------



## kathyth (May 26, 2015)

dmmj said:


> weekends work for me, no dialysis. but sadly I won't be strong enough by then, gotta sit this out, won't have the strength yet, to wheel myself around....soon.



Since Tom has offered to push you, I will be your nurse. . We want you to go David!!!!
I know, if you can't, you can't. We certainly don't want you to get sick.


----------



## bouaboua (May 26, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I would love to meet David in person. I'll help push too if someone else can drive him there.


You know Yvonne that I will drive you there. No worries.

My wife and I will leave our house 6 in the morning to be at yours around 9 AM so we can make it to the ranch around noon or bit earlier.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 26, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> You know Yvonne that I will drive you there. No worries.
> 
> My wife and I will leave our house 6 in the morning to be at yours around 9 AM so we can make to the ranch around noon or bit earlier.



Well, not to seem too presumptuous, but I was assuming that would be the case! I was asking if someone would drive David there.


----------



## bouaboua (May 26, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Well, not to seem too presumptuous, but I was assuming that would be the case! I was asking if someone would drive David there.


Sorry!!!

My morning self......Where is Captain lives? Southern Cal also?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 26, 2015)

Yeah, he's in SoCal.


----------



## Tom (May 26, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> Sorry!!!
> 
> My morning self......Where is Captain lives? Southern Cal also?



Last I heard he was down this way. He was out the 210 just east of Pasadena, last I heard. I think @Carol S would pass him on the way through. Perhaps the three of us could meet up, since they both will pass right by me on their way too?

@dmmj We are talking about you. Can we factor you in? You are wanted and invited and we are all willing to help. You just need to let us know if you are able to come along or not. We don't want you to jeopardize your health, but we are happy to help out where we can.

Carol, if you and the hubby can make it west to my place, I will drive the rest of the way. Perhaps we could meet Will and his group for that breakfast?


----------



## dmmj (May 26, 2015)

All right, as of now I am in. If I can carpool with someone nearby, I will def. contribute gas money. The offers of help are much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 26, 2015)

Oh good!!!!!


----------



## dmmj (May 26, 2015)

I am so excited about this, look how hard my ni.... never mind. I have a twitter handle, so I will try and tweet this, the trip I mean not the other thing.


----------



## Dizisdalife (May 27, 2015)

Will said:


> @Dizisdalife do you know so early, will you be bringing someone with you?


@Will, looks like I will be alone for this trip.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 27, 2015)

@keepergale I'll do the driving if you can get up to Carlsbad, long day either way.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2015)

Has @keepergale committed?


----------



## Carol S (May 29, 2015)

I cannot make it as I am scheduled to work. It sound like it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Blakem (May 29, 2015)

This looks like a wonderful idea. It's 4 hours from me.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 29, 2015)

Is there another member near Escalon that would like to share gas and ride with Blake m?


----------



## Blakem (May 29, 2015)

When is the deadline to let you know, Yvonne? I might be working in a classroom during summer school.


----------



## Tom (May 29, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Is there another member near Escalon that would like to share gas and ride with Blake m?



He's relatively close to you. Looks like he'd be passing you on his way...


----------



## Tom (May 29, 2015)

Blake m said:


> When is the deadline to let you know, Yvonne? I might be working in a classroom during summer school.



C'mon Dude. You gotta make it.


----------



## Tom (May 29, 2015)

Carol S said:


> I cannot make it as I am scheduled to work. It sound like it would be a lot of fun.



Awe... This really bums me out. I was looking forward to seeing you guys again. I think you might be coming down with the flu on July 11th. You couldn't possibly go to work...


----------



## Blakem (May 29, 2015)

I wont be able to go if i get a summer school position, I need to make money! I haven't worked in over a month now, only with my dad with his handyman business.


----------



## dmmj (May 29, 2015)

Huzzah!
I got released from the long term care facility, with doctor's ok. So I am exercising like a mad man to increase my strength/endurance. I am also getting a new smart phone, so tweeting (damn bird) won't be a problem.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 30, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Huzzah!
> I got released from the long term care facility, with doctor's ok. So I am exercising like a mad man to increase my strength/endurance. I am also getting a new smart phone, so tweeting (damn bird) won't be a problem.



Don't over do it, David. It's good to exercise and get your strength back, but easy does it.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 16, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Has @keepergale committed?


sitting on a fence, many things are on his plate for that exact weekend. Gale is great company, as is Joe, anyone else in the area of San Diego or north county interested. Odds are my wife will boycott.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 20, 2015)

I sure hope you all have as much fun as we did


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 2, 2015)

Our meet and greet is coming up, everyone. Only a week from Saturday. Do you all just want to meet at Bob Thomas' place, or should we all get together someplace beforehand and caravan to his place? Our appointment is noon, so I thought we would take the tour, then all go someplace and have lunch together. Or if you all want to bring a lunch maybe we can find a nice park and picnic together. So far, these are the folks who have said they're going:

Tom - @Tom 
Will - @Will 
Me
Steven & Irene - @bouaboua 
Dean - @DeanS 
Kathy & Husband - @kathyth 
Joe - @Dizisdalife 
Noel - @AZtortMom 
?Sandy? - @taza 
David - @dmmj 
?Gale? - @keepergale 

So - Maggie is looking into restaurants in the area. Does anyone know of a nice park where we can all picnic? If you don't want to bring a lunch maybe you can stop and get a bag of fast food. I like the park idea better than the restaurant idea because we can get wild and rowdy. they might kick us out of a restaurant.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 2, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Our meet and greet is coming up, everyone. Only a week from Saturday. Do you all just want to meet at Bob Thomas' place, or should we all get together someplace beforehand and caravan to his place? Our appointment is noon, so I thought we would take the tour, then all go someplace and have lunch together. Or if you all want to bring a lunch maybe we can find a nice park and picnic together. So far, these are the folks who have said they're going:
> 
> Tom - @Tom
> Will - @Will
> ...


I like the picnic idea also. But Irene and I will need to get a sandwich from some where because we need to head out the house around 6:00 AM.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 2, 2015)

We got a great big convoy, ain`t it a wonderful sight? CONVOY!


----------



## dmmj (Jul 2, 2015)

I ptefer a resturant I do not like eating outsife


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 2, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> I like the picnic idea also. But Irene and I will need to get a sandwich from some where because we need to head out the house around 6:00 AM.



Yeah, I thought we might be able to find a deli or hamburger joint and get take-out.


----------



## Tom (Jul 2, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I ptefer a resturant I do not like eating outsife



Me too. I work outside all day every day. I LOVE being inside in the AC when the rare opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 2, 2015)

For those of you who want to plot the address into your devices:

Bob Thomas
313 E. Ormonde Road
Arroyo Grande, CA 93420
(805) 481-5222


----------



## dmmj (Jul 2, 2015)

Lots of cafes in the area,lets avoid chains.


----------



## kathyth (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm game to do whatever the majority want.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 2, 2015)

Whomever picks me up not only will I chip in for gas but lunch is on me. Not literally


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 2, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I ptefer a resturant I do not like eating outsife


I'm ok both way.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 2, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Whomever picks me up not only will I chip in for gas but lunch is on me. Not literally



Too bad. I would've picked you up just to see that sight.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 3, 2015)

kathyth said:


> I'm game to do whatever the majority want.


Yes to Kathyth's POV. My preference is one such that we could mingle most easily, I eat all the time, sometimes three times a day, so meeting you all is a higher priority for me. I always hated dates that looked over a menu like it was their last meal, I mean really, that was enough getting to know here to know it would be both the first and LAST date.

Tom and whoever all is co-driving with you, I'll look into breakfast places at the junction of 126? and 101, maybe 9-ish in the am. AC, okay, got it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 3, 2015)

Has anyone made arrangements with David to give him a ride?


----------



## kathyth (Jul 3, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Has anyone made arrangements with David to give him a ride?



I sure hope so. My husband and I will be camping at Pismo.
My fingers are crossed that someone can do this.

@dmmj. Could Access possibly take you to a location that others could conveniently pick you up at ?? Just a thought.


----------



## AZtortMom (Jul 7, 2015)

We won't be able to make it.  
The new tort enclosure is not even close to being even livable yet. 
I don't feel comfortable having the pet sitter lifting 50# torts in and out of and old enclosure


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2015)

So sorry to hear that. Darn it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I like the park idea better than the restaurant idea because we can get wild and rowdy. they might kick us out of a restaurant.


Not that our waitress suggested might have happened if the restaurant had been more crowded.

and there were only 5 of us!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 8, 2015)

@keepergale has told me he won't be able to make it. So @Dizisdalife and I in a four seat car leaving from northern San Diego, still one or two seats available in my car. I'm guessing Bob won't mind one or two more. 

@Tom , when do you think you'll know about an earlier meet-up for breakfast, 9-ish that morning at 126/101? I know you're a busy man, but some little bit of notice would be welcome. 

Just to make the weekend more tortoise-y. I have a double Group-On ticket for one day entry at the Reptile Super Show in downtown San Diego. Glad to 'get someone in' if they want to meet there sometime Sunday Morning. It cost $8. and something cents, those Group-Ons can be great sometimes.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 8, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> We won't be able to make it.
> The new tort enclosure is not even close to being even livable yet.
> I don't feel comfortable having the pet sitter lifting 50# torts in and out of and old enclosure


This is not good. I thought we can finally meet face to face. That makes me a little sad.


----------



## AZtortMom (Jul 8, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> This is not good. I thought we can finally meet face to face. That makes me a little sad.


I was looking forward to it too  
I'm really hoping that the tort enclosure will be at a safe point by the next tort gathering. 
I'm really looking forward to meeting all of you guys face to face really soon


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2015)

There are only two days left for planning. I'm going to include all the folks who have said they're coming, on a PM so we can exchange a few cell phone numbers. @dmmj : Where are you. Will has some room in his car and I think your wheel chair will fit in the back. He's coming up from San Diego.


----------



## kathyth (Jul 8, 2015)

This should be great fun!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 8, 2015)

Sticking my tongue out


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 8, 2015)

What are the details for this? 
I would like to try! 
Is it this weekend?


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 8, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> What are the details for this?
> I would like to try!
> Is it this weekend?


Yes. It is this weekend Kathy

Page 4 or this thread have the address but here you go:

Bob Thomas
313 E. Ormonde Road
Arroyo Grande, CA 93420
(805) 481-5222

We all try to be there by noon or little before. Per Yvonne; we will go in as a group. After the tour, we will all may go to a bar and grill with outdoor shaded seating for lunch. 

Sure hope you can make it.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 9, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> What are the details for this?
> I would like to try!
> Is it this weekend?


Hi, yes you are very welcome to ride with Ken and I. We, Ken and I will be heading out 5-ish, so that if anyone else from south going north wants to, we can have breakfast at the junction of 101 and 126. My details are sent in a PM.


----------



## kathyth (Jul 9, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> What are the details for this?
> I would like to try!
> Is it this weekend?




It would be great if you can go!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 9, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sticking my tongue out


I thought I felt something wet.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 10, 2015)

@Tom - we still don't have your info (phone # and address).


----------



## dmmj (Jul 10, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> @Tom - we still don't have your info (phone # and address).


That is his secret plan(Insert evil laughter here)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 10, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> @Tom - we still don't have your info (phone # and address).


Heck Yvonne, I can get that for you…for a fee…


----------



## AZtortMom (Jul 11, 2015)

Have fun everyone! 
Please post lots of pics!
I'm hoping to join everyone on the next adventure


----------



## MichaelaW (Jul 11, 2015)

Wish I could be in California with you guys. I'm all the way over in Illinois.


----------



## Blakem (Jul 11, 2015)

Looking forward to what you guys end up sharing!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2015)

There were five cameras/devices clicking away making pictures, so I'll only post a few, as I'm sure the others will post too.

We had a nice group - Bouaboua and Irene, Kathyth and husband, and Will. It was great. You really should have gone. We got there on time and were greeted by our host, Bob Thomas. as we walked up to the house, I snapped a few pictures of the property. First Steven showing off his new T-Shirt, then Irene as she tried to get away from us and make the 'tour' on her own, then a shot from the front of the house and the others are panning left to right from the balcony:















Here's Kathy looking at the cute little alpacas:




This is Bob Thomas telling us about one of his tortoises:




I'm sure the others in the group got good tortoise shots, so I'll let them put up their pictures of the animals.

We went to lunch in Arroyo Grande and had a great time visiting and getting to know each other. Then we made the trip over to Magic Mountain area and met up with Tom.

You should see some of his leopard tortoises. They're huge. His 2010 SA leopards are way bigger than mine. As I previously said, I'll let the others post animals pictures.

Tom's wife prepared a delicious meal for us and we sat around a visited until we had way over-stayed our welcome.

You'll all be glad to know, I made it home safe and sound and Misty was just fine and none the worse for wear. I had a great time and got to meet some really nice people, and all you SoCal folks that didn't go should be kicking yourselves.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 12, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> all you SoCal folks that didn't go should be kicking yourselves.


Or if you're shy, come to Oregon and I'll be glad to do the kicking for you. Yvonne, I'm so glad this happened as well as planned. It seems to me with all of us tortoise/turtle folks scattered here and there that we should do regional meetings annually.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 12, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Or if you're shy, come to Oregon and I'll be glad to do the kicking for you. Yvonne, I'm so glad this happened as well as planned. It seems to me with all of us tortoise/turtle folks scattered here and there that we should do regional meetings annually.



A few years back, there were some being planned but it seemed like interest waned and most didn't actually happen. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tfos-fourth-anniversary-west-coast-get-together.29184/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tfos-fourth-anniversary-arizona-get-together.29289/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tfos-fourth-anniversary-pacific-nw-get-together.29551/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tfos-fourth-anniversary-texas-and-neighbors-get-together.29377/


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah, Cameron's right. We usually get a bunch of people that are just whole hog interested in participating, but little by little they drop out and the event fizzles. I really wish we could have an annual regional event. It's so nice to meet members face-to-face that you've gotten to know only through the written word.

Steven is talking about going to Texas to Kelly's place. I think he mentioned maybe going in the Fall. Wouldn't it be fun if the Texas members living in that area would all go too?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 12, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Steven is talking about going to Texas to Kelly's place. I think he mentioned maybe going in the Fall. Wouldn't it be fun if the Texas members living in that area would all go too?


The southwestern regional meet up. Perfect.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 12, 2015)

I do not know if I wamt a.bunch of tortoide people congegrating. Scary


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm so Grateful and Thankful that Bob Thomas and Tom can accept our visit over the weekend. It is a eye opening experience for my wife and I that to see how other Torts loving people devoting their time and effort to this fun and loving creature. 

I took lots pictures during my visit, I will try to somewhat, some how organize a little bid and then share with you. But before that. Let me share some mouthwatering photo of our lunch................................

Sorry for who even cannot, could not, may not come. This is a good part that you missed also! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 12, 2015)

And THANK YOU @Will for the T-shirt! ! ! !




We are appreciating the knowledge and the know how all about tortoise that you shared with us during the tour. You are a great guy! ! !

Thanks again.


----------



## kathyth (Jul 12, 2015)

My husband and I also had so much fun meeting Steven, Irene, Yvonne and Will! What a fantastic bunch of people. Spending time with all of you at lunch may have been my favorite part. Now I know you; maybe just a little but I know you!!!
I will post a variety of pictures from Bobs house. He's a very kind man! 



His two dogs both rescued.



Bob



Adopted Amazon


I will post more. I'm having an issue . Technology


----------



## kathyth (Jul 12, 2015)

The gang!
Will and my husband up front. Yvonne and Bob, behind them and Steven and Irene in the back.



The gang at lunch. Thank you for the wonderful lunch, Steven and Irene!, it was so nice!




My dogs and husband on the pier at Pismo.


----------



## kathyth (Jul 12, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, Cameron's right. We usually get a bunch of people that are just whole hog interested in participating, but little by little they drop out and the event fizzles. I really wish we could have an annual regional event. It's so nice to meet members face-to-face that you've gotten to know only through the written word.
> 
> Steven is talking about going to Texas to Kelly's place. I think he mentioned maybe going in the Fall. Wouldn't it be fun if the Texas members living in that area would all go too?




That would be a darn blast. I would definitely be interested!

Yvonne.... Did you get to Jeffs ?


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow!! I really missed out!! 
And you visited Tom's place!?!?
Seriously! Where are those pics?


----------



## kathyth (Jul 12, 2015)

My husband and I camped in Pismo, so we were not able to go to To,s. Would have loved it!
Yvonne and Steven will have pictures. Come on you two!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2015)

kathyth said:


> That would be a darn blast. I would definitely be interested!
> 
> Yvonne.... Did you get to Jeffs ?



No. I think he was feeling poorly because of his elbow injury. He texted Steven and cancelled.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 12, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> Wow!! I really missed out!!
> And you visited Tom's place!?!?
> Seriously! Where are those pics?



Here are the one tortoise I hear about it but never see a real one before. It was fortunate to see this one. 

I'm so impressed with this one. 



The heated shed.......we walk by.........but s/he is not there.


This is his entire enclosure..............We walked to the left far corner.....under the tree.....


Did you see the "lonesome Gorge"????? 


This is what he procedure









WOW! ! ! ! Is what I said! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 12, 2015)

And...........This is the rare one also, at least to me..............How many of you seeing a live one before?


----------



## Blakem (Jul 12, 2015)

Keep the pictures coming! Some good stuff!


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 12, 2015)

And some beautiful Leopard tortoise, one with history~~








This large ( I can't remember is a She or he??) leopard come to US on 1935 with the ambassador of Kenya as a gift to US. He was in Browns Zoo?? Or some Zoo of some where, but with some exchange breeding program.......This over 100 years old leopard landed in Triple T ranch.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 12, 2015)

It's a somewhat difficult thing to explain, Bob has what I think of as Deep Knowledge. He knows more than he is aware of, and it comes out in conversation. All the questions asked and answered in a live exchange has a unique value. By having such a wonderful collection, which produces many offspring, he has had many chelonian glitterati come by and has gleaned much information from them over the years.

The leopard tortoise images that BouaBoua took show a very unique individual. Bob has a solid narration about it's history. It's from Kenya, about 100 years ago. Those grapes and the grapestake fence (each board a nominal 2 x 2 ) might be some reference for it's size, it's a biggy, female, and still has quite a bit of pattern in the carapace.

Meeting everyone and getting over to Tom's place made the mad 14 hours of driving worth it. Tom and his wife were great hosts. Tom is also a rare person in how he thinks, he mentally takes things apart in thought experiments and challenges conventional thinking (dogma) and all his animals know they are dealing with an honest person (not just the torts), but the dogs, the cats, the birds etc.

I'll tell you, even with all the amply illustrated narrations of builds, seeing the night houses directly helped fill in much needed information of how to build them.

I guess the costs of doing these kinds of meet and greets is great, many hours dedicated to a day of driving, some bit of gas money, time away from other things/family etc. It's my POV the cost of not doing it is greater.

Here is a view out the front window of my car after Bob's, before Tom's, those are the Channel islands over there.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 12, 2015)

Some random pics of the ranch. 







This fly cage under the deck is a ingenious idea! ! ! !


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 12, 2015)

Some Herman's these are eastern including that one that is so much bigger than the others.






Another image of that historical Leo from Kenya.





I didn't take pictures at Tom's house. His is a private residence, yeah, not an open to the public (with appointment) collection like Bob's. I have many images in my mind's eye though.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 12, 2015)

Bob also have a herd beautiful Egyptian tortoise. I was drooling all over it...









Bob's ranch use 6 foot chain link fence with high voltage hot wire on top to keep all the predatory animal out.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 12, 2015)

That is the most Egyptians I have ever seen in one place.


----------



## leigti (Jul 12, 2015)

I love all these pictures and stories. That one leopard tortoise looked like it was getting squished though. I hope it got out safely


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 12, 2015)

leigti said:


> looked like it was getting squished though. I hope it got out safely


The last four pictures show it at the least partly out. Rear leg stretched for pushing up and over. Although by it having its head and front legs withdrawn into the defensive position I'd say it was with human intervention…


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 13, 2015)

I'll start saving now for Texass. I'd love to meet Kelly and see his animals....I'm in for sure. Cowboy_Ken , you want to IROCKET with me to Texass???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 13, 2015)

I MIGHT end up there as it were. ; )


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 13, 2015)

Out dated fruit, vegetable and bread are just delivered to him, looks like.................







Tanks....for turtles........................





This one's back been braced with some wire.................





The tortoise hospital area...................






This poor one......chew up by a dog.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 13, 2015)

Other subject.......

@Yvonne G The peach feast of your box turtles and BO


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 13, 2015)

What happened to the turtle with the wiring?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 13, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> What happened to the turtle with the wiring?


It looks likely to me that they were stitches or staples of some sort.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 13, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> What happened to the turtle with the wiring?


Sorry. We did not spend too much time on that part of the ranch. I saw that turtle but did not rise the question.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 13, 2015)

It had a big split in its shell. You apply velcro patches with little eyelets on them on either side of the crack, then wire across the crack to each eyelet with tension. This is much better than sealing it with fiberglass, as it's open to the air and you're not sealing in any bacteria.

The lady that invented this method has since updated and now uses this method:

http://www.asianturtlenetwork.org/library/useful_resources/Easy_shell_repair_03_06.pdf


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 13, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> It had a big split in its shell. You apply velcro patches with little eyelets on them on either side of the crack, then wire across the crack to each eyelet with tension. This is much better than sealing it with fiberglass, as it's open to the air and you're not sealing in any bacteria.
> 
> The lady that invented this method has since updated and now uses this method:
> 
> http://www.asianturtlenetwork.org/library/useful_resources/Easy_shell_repair_03_06.pdf




Yvonne that is a really cool reference!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 13, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> It looks likely to me that they were stitches or staples of some sort.



But none of you know what had happened to the turtle to cause the injury?


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 13, 2015)

Love the new pics and updates!!!
@Will you are way to intelligent to ride with me in the car for 15 hrs! 
You would have been bored!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 13, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> @Will[/USER] you are way to intelligent to ride with me!
> You would have been bored!


Maybe he needs Sponge Bob/Square Pants reality every now and then…


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 13, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> Love the new pics and updates!!!
> @Will you are way to intelligent to ride with me in the car for 15 hrs!
> You would have been bored!


I can't imagine that really means something, it's not like I talk that much in the first place. Besides if any of your children came too, well then I return to a younger version of myself and tell fart jokes etc.


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 13, 2015)

Will said:


> I can't imagine that really means something, it's not like I talk that much in the first place. Besides if any of your children came too, well then I return to a younger version of myself and tell fart jokes etc.


You are a great person to learn from and respect Will. I have to say you are very humorous also.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 13, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> You are a great person to learn from and respect Will. I have to say you are very humorous also. Now pull my finger!


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 13, 2015)

I did not have the "finger" part in my original post. Good try Ken


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 13, 2015)

Fart jokes at my best.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 13, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I MIGHT end up there as it were. ; )


I wouldn't want to spend that much time with you anyway.....call me in the morning would ya???


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 13, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> I wouldn't want to spend that much time with you anyway.....call me in the morning would ya???


Consider it done.


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (Jul 26, 2015)

Guys,
How did the trip to Bob's place go?. You guys are so lucky to do that. I wish i was there right now Florida needs to be renamed the rain state not the sunshine state.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 26, 2015)

Can't speak for the others, but I had a really, really nice time. It was so much fun sitting down to lunch and talking with Forum members face-to-face. And getting to see so many different species of tortoise all in the same place. Bob Thomas' place is a site (sight?) to behold!


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (Jul 27, 2015)

that is great. I am glad you had a good time.


----------

